# My dog ate fungus (I think)



## foxesneverquit (Oct 25, 2010)

My dog was messing around in a wooded area whilst I was talking to a neighbour and when I went to see where he was he was near a chopped down log. I had a feeling he had eaten the fungi growing on the side of it as it looked like some used to be there. He came hone had lunch and a sausage treat as normal and now he is sleeping like normal. His tummy is gurgling like normal not super loud or anything out of the ordinary. He is resping at around 24 a min and his heart rate is around 80 bpm. Does anyone have any info for me. Yahoo answers is full of total burkes


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would get to the vet with a sample of the fungus


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I would get to the vet with a sample of the fungus


Me too, just to be on the safe side, some fungus can be very toxic, others quite safe. Hope he has eaten the latter!

Positive thoughts on their way, keep us updated x


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

My dog ate fungus! it was poisonous and there was not antidote! would contact the vet asap!
My vet told me to make mine sick immediately - which we did with soda crystals on the tongue BUT!!! dont do this without your vets say so!!! she made a full recovery - although it did not look too good at one stage!


----------



## foxesneverquit (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm going back out there now to have a look. Vets is closed today but I'm going tomorrow anyway to get a worming tablet and a free checkup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

foxesneverquit said:


> I'm going back out there now to have a look. Vets is closed today but I'm going tomorrow anyway to get a worming tablet and a free checkup.


Our vets are closed - but there is still a phone service, personally would call and check!
Are the gums normal colour!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

foxesneverquit said:


> I'm going back out there now to have a look. Vets is closed today but I'm going tomorrow anyway to get a worming tablet and a free checkup.


There will be an emergency number to ring, if it were my dog I'd be ringing NOW for advice, please call for advice immediately, they may just say bring them straight into emergency surgery. Fungi may already be in intestines by now, only remains in stomach for about an hour in dogs ....

ALL vets must have 24 hour vet cover by law.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Some things can wait untill tommorow, a possible poisoning can't


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some of the signs of poisoning to look for are. Material on the dogs feet,coat or mouth,an abnormal odour to the dogs breath or body, burns or painful areas on the skin or mouth. Ingested poinsons may cause cramping and pain,vomiting and/or diarrhea, Drooling and generalised weakness and slowed respiration should set of alarm bells. Inhaled poisons can be seen as coughing, sneezing,shortness of breath or blue muscous membranes,severe cases may have very laboured breathing, Materials that can be absorbed through the skin will cause localised redness and pain,even peeling and the mouth and nose may be severely irritated. Immediate medical attention is essential for any symptoms and evidence of poisoning, if you can identify the substance or plant take it to the vets.

These are just some of the symtoms I have listed. certain types of fungus can be very poisonous, any doubts you have or just to make sure, I would personally have a chat to your vet.


----------



## foxesneverquit (Oct 25, 2010)

Ive just been back to the site and the fungal growing doesn't appear the be tampered with as it's very close knit to the tree not like huge mushroom things. I did notice 4 or 5 bird feathers on the floor which what could have been stuck to the side of his mouth and 2 very slimy turds that he would normally be interested in. His gums and skin feet etc all appear ok and he is happily chewing a pigs ear on my bed right now. Had a few drinks but I think that's the sausage he had after his dinner. I admit I am an anxious person and a terrible hypochondriac most days relating to just about anything.


----------

